# General > Business >  Computer Training & IT Support

## DKTC

*Do you operate a Laptop, Tablet, Stand-alone PC or Client, Server Environment?*
Full Computer Training for Beginners, Intermediate and Advanced Users, Custom Courses to suit your needs, either One on One or Group Tuition available
Software and Hardware Training, All Windows Operating Systems, Microsoft Office, Email & Internet & Linux Operating Systems 

*IT Support & Maintenance*
Removal of Virus, Malware Problems,
Full Data Back-up & System Recovery
Full System Rebuilds
Network Installation including Data Cabling Infrastructure Solutions
Broadband and Telecoms Solutions including Satellite Broadband
Cloud Computing Technologies

DK Training & IT Solutions
*Tel: 07539680777*
*Email:* *dave@dktraining.com*

----------


## billy5000

sounds good aslong as you dont have any company called skillstrain somewhere in the many brother companys but im not saying the above ad has but if anyone gets any info on skillstrain then leave it alone!!!

whats the training fees etc dave!

----------


## DKTC

Hello Billy5000

To all the people on the Org, I can confirm that I have no links at all with skillstrain and I operate as a sole trader and will be happy to provide references for those who require them.

Please contact me for information on training fees etc

Regards

Dave

----------

